# d20 Bonanza Sale



## Kaiyosama (Jan 10, 2003)

According to Morrus's sig, the Natural d20 Bonanza Sale (everything $5) is still on, but RPG Now doesn't seem to think so.  Can someone clarify my confusion?  I want to pick up some of the products, but I'm not sure what I should pay... $5 would be preferable as I'm in school and low on money


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2003)

Ooops.  It ended ages ago.  I'd better change my sig!

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jan 13, 2003)

No problem, I thought it had ended but just wanted to make sure.


----------

